# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  حول جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك الى واي فاي هوتسبوت Wifi Hotspot ووزع الانترنت منه

## mohamed73

برنامج Virtual Router Plus هو  عبارة عن برنامج في متناول اليد وموثوق به صمم خصيصا ليسمح لك بمشاركة  اتصال الانترنت الخاص بك مع اجهزة الواي فاي الخاصة بالعائلة والاصدقاء من  حولك. 
 اجهزة الواي فاي تلك اصبح بامكانها الاتصال ببرنامج Virtual Router Plus  وفتح مواقع الانترنت والتصفح المجاني بكل بساطة, حيث يكون الاتصال مشفر  ببروتوكول WPA2.  
  برنامج Virtual Router Plus مبني على اساس مدير Virtual Router.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * متطلبات البرنامج:* 
  جهاز واي فاي او راوتر وايرلس  *  تفاصيل البرنامج:*      نظام التشغيل:
  Windows 7 / 7 x64 / 2008 R2 / 8 32-bit / 8 64-bit / Server 2012
حجم البرنامج:
151 KB
الترخيص:
نسخة مجانية *تنزيل البرنامج* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

